# lulus reef



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Where are the cordinants for tgis reef


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Here ya go... +29° 59' 50" / -87° 33' 00". 17.5 nautical miles south of Perdido Pass.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep...enjoy! YRM


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

You didn't charge for it? Just Kidding I couldn't pass that one up!


----------

